# New TV- Go for Internet Smart TV or not



## cronley (18 Oct 2013)

Thinking of dropping Sky ( cant justify monthly cost). Getting Saorview through my aeriel. Must buy new TV for second room in house, & want to be able to get Free To Air satellite, & connect it to the internet for Netflix etc. Trying to decide whether to buy Internet Smart TV, or Non Smart TV & PVR such as Triax TSC114 or Humax HDR 1000S, to connect to internet.
If I go for Smart TV, will I still need PVR to record TV programs - if yes, my hunch is to go for Non Smart TV & PVR.
Don't know a lot about these things. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2013)

I've an LG smart TV and run a PVR box and aerial through it.
The only downside is two remotes. The up side is no monthly TV bills other than Netflix.
Apple TV is ordered.


----------



## michaelm (14 Nov 2013)

I wouldn't get a smart TV.  What about this [broken link removed] for €300 from Powercity which has a built-in Saorview & satellite tuner and get a [broken link removed] from Amazon for £39 for Netflix & Youtube on your TV (you need a smartphone or tablet/laptop to control the Chromecast).


----------



## RainyDay (14 Nov 2013)

I worry a bit about being tied into a niche platform like Smart TV - will providers keep building, supplying and upgrading apps for this platform, or will be another Sony Betamax?


----------



## tallpaul (14 Nov 2013)

I agree with Rainyday. Samsung and Sony have a reputation of not updating firmware on their sets. I have a Sony TV from late 2010 and in 2011 they added Netflix to their 2011-range of TV's but did not do so for anything earlier. Samsung did a similar thing for their 2012 vs 2011 range.

I recently bought a Samsung TV for the bedroom and deliberately did not get a SMART version. Instead I added an Apple TV which allows me to use the RTE Player etc. through one of my Apple devices and which also streams Netflix in full HD.


----------



## raygrant (3 Jan 2014)

Im thinking of buying a smart tv and wonder if the LG has Flash player and if you can download stuff and install updates of the apps that come with it.Also I would like to know the pros and cons of SMART tvs and how smart are they.


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2014)

raygrant said:


> Im thinking of buying a smart tv and wonder if the LG has Flash player and if you can download stuff and install updates of the apps that come with it.Also I would like to know the pros and cons of SMART tvs and how smart are they.



Check the specks for whatever model you have.

This doesn't look too promising http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sTR_a1YkrM

See posts below this, not the video.


----------



## raygrant (3 Jan 2014)

I watched the video on youtube and your right it dosent look like SMART tvs are as smart as they say although Sony seems to be the one with the edge. Thanks pudds and if you think of anything else please let me know


----------



## raygrant (3 Jan 2014)

have you played youtube on it or tried any of the apps?.


----------



## raygrant (4 Jan 2014)

seems these smart tvs are not so smart and after looking at some reviews online Im now having second thoughts about buying.especially if your can stream online to your tv from a
pc via iplayer etc.without the expence .Thanks a million for your reply


----------



## BazzaDP (18 Jan 2014)

I a wouldn't buy a TV just for the smart features, but they can be nice little add ons. On most new TVs (especially higher end ones) you'll have smart features anyway. I find it handy having Netflixs on my second TV so if my wife is using Sky for a program that doesn't interest me, I can still watch something more interesting in the other room.

Most of the Smart features are pointless. The only ones you use after the first month are Netflixs and the catch up TV services (RTE player...etc). Samsung seem to have the best coverage of TV catch up services. Skype is also quite good if you have an expensive TV with an inbuilt camera and friends or family abroad (why have we been stuck huddling around computer screens for Skype for so long when the technology has been there to stick it on the main screen in the house for years?).

After a year or two your smart features will look increasingly dated and, despite all the update programs TV options manufacturers claim, they won't really be that useable compared to the latest TV sets. A separate box (like Apple TV) will be more upgradable in that respect.


----------

